# Sourdough Fruit Cobbler



## goat

I made this a couple of weekends ago when the neighbors came out.  It did not last long.

Sourdough Fresh Fruit Cobbler

1 c sugar
1 T cornstarch
1 c water
3 to 4 c fruit with juice

Crust

1 c flour
3 T butter
1/2 c sourdough starter
1 T sugar
1 1/2 t baking powder
1/2 t salt
1/2 c milk
cinnamon

Heat oven to 400*

Mix sugar, cornstarch, and gradually stir in water.  Bring to a boil for 1 minute, stirring constantly.  Fold in 1 cup of fruit.  Slowly fold in the remaining fruit.  Pour into a 1 1/2 qt. or 8 inch baking dish.  Dot with butter and sprinkle with cinnamon.

Measure 1 cup of flour.  Stir in sugar, baking powder, and salt.  Cut in butter until mixture looks like meal.  Stir in milk and sourdough starter.  Add a dash of cinnamon.  Pour over or drop by spoonfuls over the hot fruit.  Bake 25 -30 minutes.


----------



## sumosmoke

With peaches getting into season soon, this is a perfect recipe to have on hand.

Quick question - how do you make sourdough starter??

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## goat

There are many different ways to make a sourdough starter.  I think if you do a search here you will find some and if not, just google it and you will find more information than you ever thought existed.


----------



## mulepackin

Goat, that sounds real interesting! I love cobblers and I love sourdough. I still have a bunch of huckleberries in the freezer begging for this treatment. I might give it a try and post my results.


----------



## kookie

That looks awsome goat................I bet it was very tasty too............Good job and thanks for sharing.................


----------



## goat

Thanks, Kookie.  Mule, can I have the first sample of your cobbler?


----------



## cowgirl

Goat, that looks great... Thank you for the recipe.


----------



## cman95

Goat, I guess that could be done in a DO. Sounds like this would be a good first for my new DO. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## goat

You are more than welcome Cowgirl. 

Cman, this would be an excellent first try for the DO.  Just remember to keep most of the heat on top.


----------



## mulepackin

Oh hell, my starter is all dried up
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Guess its been awhile since I've done any sourdough. Guess I'll have to go proofing some up.


----------



## mulepackin

Finally got some starter brewing again, and made this up with huckleberries. I also did some bread. Man was this ever good.  My fruit mixture didn't set up much (can corn starch lose it's umphh?), but the flavors are to die for. Sourdough and huckleberries were made for each other!


----------



## goat

Mule,
I can't hardly look at those pictures because I know damn well how good that tastes.  Cheers to you.


----------



## travcoman45

Hey mule, can't yall just kinda rejuvanate that stuff?  Thought I read somewhere where they added milk er water to it an it came back?  Thought it was some they had found from way back when.  Either that er I had a brain miscalculation, that ain't to far from wrong niether.


----------



## mulepackin

I had always thought so, but mine had plumb dried out, tried just mixing it with warm water and a little sugar and nothing ever happened. I think when you buy starter from a retail outlet, it often comes dried or powdered. Obviously bakers yeast comes in a dried form, they are a spore aren"t they?


----------



## Dutch

Dang Goat, you posted this in April and here it is June and I just found it!

Well, I guess that I'll have to pull my 130 year old starter out of the fridge and give this a go!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## cajun_1

Wow  ...  I missed this also, but have it saved now.   Will be trying it soon.    Thanks goat  ...


----------



## cajun_1

Ok ... Made this today. Thought I followed instructions to a "T", but don't think it turned out correct.
Juice was real "runny", never tightened up. Spoon or pour over fruit ... my batter for the crust was so thick ... lol. The crust did cook in the 1/2 hr oven time.















I'll have to keep practicing and get it correct.
In all ... it tasted pretty darg good.

Thanks Goat.


----------



## mulepackin

Still looks good Cajun! My filling was runny too, and never set up, but the flavors were very good. I'm gonna consult my regular cobbler recipe and try to determine the ratio of thickener (corn starch) and see if I need to adjust that part of the recipe. I'll report back.


----------



## cajun_1

Wondered about the amount of corn starch also.  I'll also experiment.  The word "fold" was what told me it was not correct. Hard to "fold" in runny liquid.


----------



## cowgirl

Mule and Cajun, those both look mighty tasty!!


----------



## goat

You guys might add a little more cornstarch and that juice will thicken up.  I don't really follow directions to closely.  I just shake a little in until I like it and go to the next ingredient.


----------



## cajun_1

Thanks goat  ...  I'll add a little more next time.


----------

